# Kein Schreibrecht.



## suntrop (16. Mai 2003)

Ich habe mir auch LAMP installiert und wollte ersteinmal ein neues 
Verzeichnis unter /srv/www/htdocs anlegen. Aber es kommt immer die Meldung:
Zugriff verweigert. Schreiben nicht 
möglich auf /srv/www/htdocs

Wenn ich als root mich anmelde, kann ich Verzeichnisse und neue 
Dateien anlegen. Was muss ich ändern, damit ich nciht nur als root schreiben kann.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (16. Mai 2003)

Da musst du mit chmod die Zugriffsrechte an den entsprechenden Benutzer oder Gruppe weitergeben.
Natürlich als root.

Gruss Homer


----------



## JohannesR (29. Mai 2003)

```
chown -R USER.USER /srv/
```

Edit: Reply: Freut mich


----------



## suntrop (29. Mai 2003)

> chown -R USER.USER /srv/



Ja habe ich mittlerweile auch rausgefunden, 
aber trotzdem Danke!
UNd hat wunderbar funktioniert. Nur habe ich beim ersten Versuch,
es noch nicht als root gemacht.


----------

